# Facebook "Beating Google"



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

“At this stage, Google’ late entrant look-alike social network, Google+, looks set to remain niche,”
according to a report by Enders Analysis

http://news.yahoo.com/facebook-beating-google-battle-eyeballs-display-ads-223708900.html


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

This doesn't surprise me.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

From what I have seen of G+, it is more B2B, not as much social engagement, and many are doing it for the SEO benefits. I think as more people get engaged and develop their circles and use the hangouts, that will change.
The way it integrates with GMail makes it very easy to use.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

How many people are engaged in it because of its appeal?
Most people are doing it to not be left behind, 
or because others are doing it.
Google will use its search power to make it more successful.
I think the problem is, eventhough Google is trying to let its searching customers influence their search results,
it is using it's (for now) monopolized search power to strongarm its paying customers,
to do things a certain way or else...
This type of thing will never work with a marketplace. 
I suspect the search habits of people will change instead, toward and influenced by social networking.


----------



## Eugene (Dec 30, 2011)

Google has been cool all year, and was the coolest kid in the class. But they rocked up late to the prom.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I love g+ and hope it doesn't go mainstream.


----------

